# crash course in tissue culture



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Here is a very interesting article on tissue culture from one of the crypt enthusiast in the US. Quite a process going from explant to being ready for aquarium use.

Tissue Culture | Cryptocoryne Blog


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Interesting, a lot of work goes into that.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

just like orchids... good link, thanks Edge.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very interesting. Thanks for the post.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

i was getting into micropropagation last year i even built myself a glovebox but for growing orchid seeds
i might have to try aquarium plants when i finish the glovebox and find some MS
nice article


----------



## EDGE (Aug 24, 2010)

Is cytokinin hard to find in BC?


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

love the glovebox - looks like my new aquarium. Steampunk rocks.


----------

